# Solved: How to erase CD-R



## Charlotte7

How can I erase a picture I put on a CD-R ?  
And how can I delete all the things on a CD-R so I can start over again?
Charlotte


----------



## Elvandil

You can't. CD-R's are permanent. CD-RW's are erasable.


----------



## Nico-B

N00b


----------



## I Fix 4 U

No flame wars here, but Nico, you seem to be the noob for randomly posting like that. Read the forum rules and get to learn how forums work.


----------



## justfoo

The only way to erase that picture on your CD-R is to cut up the CD, that way no one has access to it. Or you can look on the brightside and use it as a nice shiny coffee cup coaster 
CD-Rs are actually cheaper than floppy discs now, so that shouldn't be too too painfull.


----------



## Charlotte7

Thank you.
Will try CD-RW's
Charlotte


----------



## Elvandil

That's a good idea if you really need to erase things. But in the long run, it's probably cheaper to buy CD-R's and just throw them away when done than to use CD-RW's.

Besides, CD-RW's are much more unreliable and unstable for long-term storage.


----------



## justfoo

I'm with Elvandil on that, and you get the added bonus of readability of your CD on different systems, it you're using CD-RWs you're restricted to being able to view that CD to CD writers, at least that's my take on them.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'd use CD-R's and i'd go by sessions, instead of finalizing the disk i'd finalize onlyt the session, and when i have stuff to add I add it and reburn to the same CD, creating a different session. Reusing CD-R's.


----------



## deubanks

If you have not finalized the CD-R you can delete the icon for the picture that you want to erase. That way no one will be able to view it but it will still be on the CD taking up space.


----------



## Charlotte7

Thanks,
Charlotte7


----------

